# Birds limping



## stephisme (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I have a cockatiel that is about 6 years old. Today she fell and shortly after I noticed her limping. The foot looks fine, same as the other. She is however limping and having difficulty getting around the cage. She is able to get down to drink water and such but it's just difficult. 

She is also not tame, I was able to tame her parents but not her no matter how much we tried  That makes me taking her out to do anything very difficult and would make taking her to a vet extremely difficult as well. 

Does anyone have any advice or suggestions? I can try and get pictures of her foot but like I said it looks the same as the other. I am very worried about this  I also have a new cage coming for her tomorrow (of course she gets hurt the day before it comes) Once I get that I will make sure she has different types of perches as I read online that may be helpful. 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome i think its best if you try and take her to the vet incase her foot is broken, try lower her perches so she don't climb as much and keep an eye on her.
We all love photos of tiels 
Have you tried watching this video of trust training which i got results in that same day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q of taming my Lucky


----------



## stephisme (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pics*

Hello,

Thanks for responding, I will check out the video.

Here are 2 pics I just took this morning: Her foot seems normal in the pic it looks a little diff then the other one but I think its just from the angle of the cameral. But maybe you guys will see something I don't. 
http://img408.imageshack.us/i/dscn0967q.jpg/


http://img137.imageshack.us/i/dscn0968d.jpg/

Thanks again


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It don't look swollen which is good so maybe she just knocked it and keeping her weight off it till it gets better. She is gorgeous


----------



## stephisme (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks again for the reply. 

I tend to get very paranoid with my pets and I worry about them so much. She is able to get to her water and stuff (with effort) and i hung up and seed stick so she won't need any effort to eat off that if she has a hard time getting to the food. I am getting a new cage in the mail today and when I set it up I will put all the perches near the bottom near the food. 

Hopefully in a few day's she will be better. I think today she is a bit better than yesterday, putting more weight on it while walking and such. Just has a challenge with walking on the sides of the cage. 

I checked out your video and I will definitely give it a try, your bird is awesome  Mine hisses at me when I put my hand near her lol I didn't have that problems with her parents, I even hand fed this one as a baby, they thought she wasn't going to make it she was only the size or a quarter but we fed her until her mom took over and would try and bite our hands off whenever we went near her baby lol. 

Thanks again


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats not my tiel in the video but i would love to have more tiels lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's possible that she just has a bruise and will be fine when it heals. But it would be desirable to take her to a vet in case the problem is more serious. 

Does she have a good diet with plenty of calcium and other nutrients? If she does, this would minimize the risk of a fracture. If she doesn't, then there's more to worry about.

About taming: if you can teach her to eat treats from your hand this will help her trust you more, and you can eventually use the treats to lure her into stepping up on your hand.


----------



## stephisme (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello,

She was doing a lot better last night and this morning, less limping, faster walking and climbing, etc. Then She got scared when something fell lost balance and did that thing where they start flapping there wings very fast after loosing blanche. Now she seems to be limping on it more again. I am thinking is is just a bruise that is in the process of healing. 

She is eating and drinking as normal. I used to sprinkle calcium on her food but the people at the pet store told me to only do that while she lays eggs. I am guessing I should continue to use it regularly? 

Thanks again


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Too much calcium can be as harmful as too little, and with powdered calcium the bird can't really control how much she's taking in. You're better off with something like cuttlebone where she chooses how much to eat.

A lot depends on the rest of her diet. A seed-only diet doesn't provide enough calcium. If she eats pellets or Nutriberries she'll get calcium from that, and many vegetables provide calcium too.


----------

